# BARCLAY TOWERS 1BR MEMORIAL DAY HOLIDAY~Oceanfront 5/28-6/4 $700



## Egret1986 (Apr 24, 2016)

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/virginia-beach-resorts/barclay-towers-virginia-beach/

Barclay Towers is conveniently located within walking distance to many of Virginia Beach’s well-known and established restaurants and local attractions.  Located at 8th Street and Atlantic Avenue, you are a short distance from the 5th Street Music Stage, Grommet Island Park on the beach, and Rudee Inlet.

One Bedroom with King/One Bathroom/Sleeps 4/Full Kitchen/Free WIFI


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Virginia Beach Oceanfront:  SALUTE TO SUMMER FESTIVITIES!*

http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/salute-summer

Salute to Summer is an unabashed “Star-Spangled” salute to great music, fun in the sun, and the military men and women who have sacrificed their lives throughout our history. Live, free entertainment on three outdoor stages features music presented by local and regional bands. 

- See more at: http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/salute-summer#sthash.LapmiIJr.dpuf


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2016)

*Reduced   $600*

Resort and unit renovations last year.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 10, 2016)

*Available for Memorial Day Holiday Week*

Park your car, bike and walk!  Entertainment, restaurants and shopping nearby!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 12, 2016)

*Available for Memorial Day Holiday Week! Pungo Strawberry Festival 5/28 and 5/29*

VIRGINIA BEACH PUNGO STRAWBERRY FESTIVAL!!

http://pungostrawberryfestival.info/

Activities will include a parade, continuous entertainment on three stages, one of the largest carnivals on the east coast, a multi-million dollar military display to honor our veterans and service members, a pie eating contest, pig races, a youth arts and craft display, 4H exhibits and activities, arts and craft booths, and, last but not least some of the best food you have ever tasted. Vendors will offer fresh picked strawberries, strawberry shortcake and ice cream, chocolate dipped strawberries, strawberry pizzas, and much more.

The 33rd Annual Pungo Strawberry Festival is just around the corner. Don’t miss this family-oriented, fun filled, wholesome and alcohol-free event.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

Rented through Craigslist


----------

